# Daniele Rugani



## juventino (23 Marzo 2014)

Giovane difensore di proprietà della Juve in forza all'Empoli (comproprietà). Alla sua prima stagione da professionista si è già imposto come titolare nella difesa dei toscani, secondi in Serie B, e in assoluto come uno dei migliori difensori del torneo cadetto. Il ragazzo, classe 94, ha colpi e personalità davvero importanti. Qualcuno di voi lo conosce?


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2014)

Visto sabato allo stadio, IMPRESSIONANTE.

Tra un anno nazionale sicuro.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Settembre 2014)

non lo conosco...ma come al soltio quelli bravi e giovani sono della juve...


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2014)

Nazionale tra un paio di anni e titolare nella Juve per i prossimi 10 anni, a meno che non succeda qualcosa di clamoroso.


----------



## juventino (16 Settembre 2014)

Già adesso è molto più forte di Bonucci, imho.


----------



## Heaven (16 Settembre 2014)

Ma sono tutti della Juventus i giovani italiani?


----------



## Hammer (20 Settembre 2014)

È bravo.

Complimenti alla dirigenza juventina, in grado di lavorare in prospettiva.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma sono tutti della Juventus i giovani italiani?



Per forza, quando li prendiamo noi vengono bollati come cessi dopo due stop sbagliati.
Comunque sia questo è tanta roba.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2014)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma sono tutti della Juventus i giovani italiani?



Spendono soldi, mica come noi. La Juventus va in giro a comprare giovani italiani promettenti a suon di milioni, operazioni alla Saponara loro ne fanno ogni santa estate, poi possono andare bene o male, ma intanto ci provano. Non hanno a caso Leali, Rugani, Zaza, Berardi, Gabbiadini sotto contratto. Questi i più promettenti, ma ne hanno tanti altri e molti ancora ne faranno.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Per forza, quando li prendiamo noi vengono bollati come cessi dopo due stop sbagliati.
> Comunque sia questo è tanta roba.



Questa non l'avevo mai sentita. I nostri dirigenti non comprano giocatori giovani perchè noi tifosi li bolliamo cessi?
Mi sembra quasi il discorso di Suma sui tifosi da tastiera che fanno andare male il Milan.

La semplice verità è che non c'è voglia/possibilità di investire.


----------



## DexMorgan (20 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Questa non l'avevo mai sentita. I nostri dirigenti non comprano giocatori giovani perchè noi tifosi li bolliamo cessi?
> Mi sembra quasi il discorso di Suma sui tifosi da tastiera che fanno andare male il Milan.
> 
> La semplice verità è che non c'è voglia/possibilità di investire.



Il Milan non ha mai investito sui giovani, qualche volta capita ma noi abbiamo sempre o quasi puntato su giocatori da pronto o quasi.
E che il tifoso medio italiano non ha pazienza è vero, c'era gente che sbavava per Perin quando sappiamo benissimo che al primo errore sarebbe stato massacrato dagli stessi che lo incensavano.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Settembre 2014)

Questo è tantissima roba, finalmente, dopo Barzagli, un centrale italiano in prospettiva molto forte, dopo i vari Bonucci, Ranocchia, Chiellini,Ogbonna, Astori e cessi vari...lui e Goldaniga (altro crack della B di quest'anno) possono formare la coppia della nazionale fra un paio d'anni in Francia...ah, indovinate chi controlla Goldaniga?


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Questo è tantissima roba, finalmente, dopo Barzagli, un centrale italiano in prospettiva molto forte, dopo i vari Bonucci, Ranocchia, Chiellini,Ogbonna, Astori e cessi vari...lui e Goldaniga (altro crack della B di quest'anno) possono formare la coppia della nazionale fra un paio d'anni in Francia...ah, indovinate chi controlla Goldaniga?



Calma, di Ranocchia e Bonucci a Bari c'era la stessa eccitazione, vedremo tra qualche anno se sarà un Cannavaro o Nesta


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

E' andato appena in gol intanto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Calma, di Ranocchia e Bonucci a Bari c'era la stessa eccitazione, vedremo tra qualche anno se sarà un Cannavaro o Nesta



sì ma io confido anche nella statistica...mica saranno tutti scarsi i difensori italiani no? prima o poi ne nascerà uno fenomenale no? Col ciclo pessimo di assestamento abbiamo già dato.


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Settembre 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> sì ma io confido anche nella statistica...mica saranno tutti scarsi i difensori italiani no? prima o poi ne nascerà uno fenomenale no? Col ciclo pessimo di assestamento abbiamo già dato.



Il fatto è che con il nostro attuale calcio il talento si disperde inevitabilmente.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> sì ma io confido anche nella statistica...mica saranno tutti scarsi i difensori italiani no? prima o poi ne nascerà uno fenomenale no? Col ciclo pessimo di assestamento abbiamo già dato.



Per la legge dei grandi numeri si, per forza. Ad ogni modo inutile sbilanciarsi, vedremo nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

A me lui piace molto. Chiedo solo una cosa: non affibbiategli etichette, lasciatelo crescere in santa pace avendo la possibilità di sbagliare senza dargli della pippa. Il talento ce l'ha e tra i giovani è sicuramente il miglior difensore centrale che abbiamo nel nostro movimento.


----------



## DOOOOD (23 Settembre 2014)

visto contro il Cesena mi ha fatto anche quest'anno un'ottima impressione, sta crescendo bene assumendo sicurezza e personalità.
usa bene il fisico ed ha i piedi abbastanza educati...
Adesso c'è Empoli-Milan, quindio avrete modo di osservarlo per bene
[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION]: al momento solo un autolesionista puro sostituirebbe Bonucci con Rugani comunque... nella difesa a tre poi non è neanche da ipotizzare come centrale, al massimo negli altri due ruoli


----------



## Frikez (2 Ottobre 2014)

E intanto Conte lo convoca in nazionale


----------



## DannySa (2 Ottobre 2014)

Ci sta, chi merita giusto stia con i grandi tanto l'U21 dietro ha pur sempre Romagnoli e deve essere solo un trampolino di lancio per la maggiore.


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2014)

Se l'anno prossimo non siluriamo quello scarparo di Chiellini per far spazio a Rugani dobbiamo andare a nascondeci. Fatto rientrare Rugani, ad Empoli mandiamo Goldaniga.


----------



## Hammer (6 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se l'anno prossimo non siluriamo quello scarparo di Chiellini per far spazio a Rugani dobbiamo andare a nascondeci. Fatto rientrare Rugani, ad Empoli mandiamo Goldaniga.



Scarparo? Ma se viene idolatrato da ogni direzione dal popolo bianconero come miglior difensore europeo


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Ottobre 2014)

Assieme a Romagnoli rappresenta l'unica speranza, allo stato attuale, per il futuro della Nazionale.
Io lo farei già giocare contro Azerbaigian e Malta (visti i valori delle avversarie), poi mi sembra un difensore già pronto.


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Scarparo? Ma se viene idolatrato da ogni direzione dal popolo bianconero come miglior difensore europeo



Shhhh zitto che ancora non gli hanno rinnovato. Io ci sto sperando da tempo.


----------



## Hammer (6 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Shhhh zitto che ancora non gli hanno rinnovato. Io ci sto sperando da tempo.



Impossibile. Fino a 35 anni rimane da voi, ormai è diventato un simbolo della Juventus di oggi


----------



## Mou (7 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Giovane difensore di proprietà della Juve in forza all'Empoli (comproprietà). Alla sua prima stagione da professionista si è già imposto come titolare nella difesa dei toscani, secondi in Serie B, e in assoluto come uno dei migliori difensori del torneo cadetto. Il ragazzo, classe 94, ha colpi e personalità davvero importanti. Qualcuno di voi lo conosce?



Uppo il topic per parlare bene di questo ragazzo. Sabato contro la Juventus ha messo in mostra le sue qualità, compresa una grande scelta di tempo per gli interventi, tanto quanto alcuni difetti, come IMHO ancora la mancanza di una notevole "aggressività". Il giocatore si farà, avere acquistato a gennaio la seconda metà a 3.5 milioni pagabili in 4 esercizi mi sembra una operazione da maestro.
Bravo Marotta!


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (7 Aprile 2015)

A differenza di Berardi, questo ragazzo mette d'accordo tutti: Deve tornare. Su Berardi... lasciamolo stare, che vale poco.


----------



## Mou (8 Aprile 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> A differenza di Berardi, questo ragazzo mette d'accordo tutti: Deve tornare. Su Berardi... lasciamolo stare, che vale poco.



È forte forte! La Juventus ci punta molto, per fortuna su di lui non ci sono mai stati dubbi. Berardi sinceramente ancora non mi convince, soprattutto alla cifre che girano.
Che ne pensi [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] ?


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (8 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> È forte forte! La Juventus ci punta molto, per fortuna su di lui non ci sono mai stati dubbi. Berardi sinceramente ancora non mi convince, soprattutto alla cifre che girano.
> Che ne pensi [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] ?



Ma non tanto di cifre, quanto di caratteristiche tecniche


----------



## Mou (8 Aprile 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Ma non tanto di cifre, quanto di caratteristiche tecniche



Fosse un giovane da provare gratis, alla fine ha buoni numeri quindi una stagione lo chiamerei senza problemi alla casa madre. Ma a queste cifre? 3.5 milioni già pagati per una metà più 13 per l'altra? È un investimento che in questo momento non mi sento di fare.


----------



## juventino (8 Aprile 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> È forte forte! La Juventus ci punta molto, per fortuna su di lui non ci sono mai stati dubbi. Berardi sinceramente ancora non mi convince, soprattutto alla cifre che girano.
> Che ne pensi [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] ?



Penso che Daniele abbia veramente le potenzialità per diventare uno dei più forti al mondo nel suo ruolo (verrebbe anche aiutato dalla clamorosa penuria di top players in difesa, va detto). Riscattarlo è stata la più importante operazione di mercato dell'ultimo anno.
Su Berardi ci credo ancora, ma per me deve almeno cambiare aria e andare in un contesto più importante.


----------



## Mou (8 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso che Daniele abbia veramente le potenzialità per diventare uno dei più forti al mondo nel suo ruolo (verrebbe anche aiutato dalla clamorosa penuria di top players in difesa, va detto). Riscattarlo è stata la più importante operazione di mercato dell'ultimo anno.
> Su Berardi ci credo ancora, ma per me deve almeno cambiare aria e andare in un contesto più importante.



Berardi e Morata titolari e scoppia una rissa in campo una domenica sì e una no


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2015)

Uppo questo topic per riportare un dato statistico davvero impressionante.

Questo difensore non ha mai preso un giallo in tutto il campionato..questo qui è davvero fortissimo. Alla rube farà il panchinaro, io andrei a prenderlo.


----------



## TheZio (14 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Penso che Daniele abbia veramente le potenzialità per diventare uno dei più forti al mondo nel suo ruolo (verrebbe anche aiutato dalla clamorosa penuria di top players in difesa, va detto). Riscattarlo è stata la più importante operazione di mercato dell'ultimo anno.
> Su Berardi ci credo ancora, ma per me deve almeno cambiare aria e andare in un contesto più importante.





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Uppo questo topic per riportare un dato statistico davvero impressionante.
> 
> Questo difensore non ha mai preso un giallo in tutto il campionato..questo qui è davvero fortissimo. Alla rube farà il panchinaro, io andrei a prenderlo.



Rugani e Romagnoli potrebbero farci tornare ai livelli di Nesta e Cannavaro per la nazionale..
In effetti da milanista dico che almeno uno dei due bisognerebbe prenderlo assolutamente!
Vado un secondo off-topic: tra loro due, Verratti e José Mauri, Berardi e Gabbiadini, mi sa che il futuro della nazionale sarà splendido  chiuso off-topic


----------



## Renegade (14 Giugno 2015)

Nonostante quella statistica continuo a vederlo un gradino sotto a Romagnoli


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2015)

L'Arsenal ha offerto 18 mln per averlo.


----------



## Sanchez (14 Giugno 2015)

Non mi meraviglio che svariati club europei stiano provando a prenderlo, questo ragazzo oltre ad essere serissimo e dedito al lavoro ha delle qualità e dei numeri pazzeschi. Fermò Higuain con una tranquillità e decisione disarmanti


Seguo molto le varie primavere e vi dico che un altra speranza per la Nazionale del futuro è Filippo Romagna ('97), sempre scuola bianconera


----------



## prebozzio (14 Giugno 2015)

Rugani è un difensore fantastico e deve già essere titolare della Nazionale al posto di Astori e Chiellini.

Se la Juventus non gli desse spazio farebbe bene a emigrare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nonostante quella statistica continuo a vederlo un gradino sotto a Romagnoli



Assolutamente


Ma entrambi sono fortissimi


----------



## Hammer (14 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Rugani è un difensore fantastico e deve già essere titolare della Nazionale al posto di Astori e Chiellini.
> 
> Se la Juventus non gli desse spazio farebbe bene a emigrare.



Esatto. Ci lamentiamo sempre che i ragazzi italiani sono scarsi: vediamo se con questo promettentissimo si cambierà musica o continueremo con la logica dei veterani in netto calo, vedasi Pirlo


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Nonostante quella statistica continuo a vederlo un gradino sotto a Romagnoli



Avendo soldi io andrei a prendere entrambi


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Assolutamente
> 
> 
> Ma entrambi sono fortissimi



Vediamo che combinano all'Europeo


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (22 Giugno 2015)

Che partita ieri. Quell'1vs1 a fine 1t è stato da grandissimo difensore


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Giugno 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Che partita ieri. Quell'1vs1 a fine 1t è stato da grandissimo difensore



Che partita?Posta il video se lo trovi dell'1vs1


----------



## prebozzio (22 Giugno 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Che partita ieri. Quell'1vs1 a fine 1t è stato da grandissimo difensore


Fantastico. Rugani è fantastico. Può avvicinarsi a Nesta.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (22 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Che partita?Posta il video se lo trovi dell'1vs1



[video]https://vine.co/v/ei3IYITn1ba[/video]


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (22 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fantastico. Rugani è fantastico. Può avvicinarsi a Nesta.



Io mi accontenterei fosse come l'attuale Barzagli


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Fantastico. Rugani è fantastico. Può avvicinarsi a Nesta.



.



PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Io mi accontenterei fosse come l'attuale Barzagli



Per me se non trova spazio il prossimo anno commetterete un delitto per il calcio italiano.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Giugno 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> [video]https://vine.co/v/ei3IYITn1ba[/video]



Madonna da quanto tempo che non vedevo un difensore Italiano fare un intervento del genere.Mi ha ricordato veramente Nesta.Mitico!Spero che sia titolare alla Juve....Ci serve anche in nazionale uno cosi


----------



## Sanchez (22 Giugno 2015)

Questo ragazzo sapete perchè mi piace? Perchè oltre ad essere un talentino tutto italiano è anche serio, umile e professionale. Con la testa apposto. Sembra un calciatore degli anni '80 per comportamento. Bravo Daniele.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (22 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Per me se non trova spazio il prossimo anno commetterete un delitto per il calcio italiano.



Credo che quest'anno giocherà e non giocherà. Il prossimo anno sarà titolare al posto di Bbarzagli ormai 36enne


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Giugno 2015)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> Credo che quest'anno giocherà e non giocherà. Il prossimo anno sarà titolare al posto di Bbarzagli ormai 36enne



Sarebbe ridicolo considerando che in una difesa a 4 Rugani-Bonucci sarebbe perfetto, ma considero chiellini il de rossi della juve per cui mi sa che farà tanta panca Rugani.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (22 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ridicolo considerando che in una difesa a 4 Rugani-Bonucci sarebbe perfetto, ma considero chiellini il de rossi della juve per cui mi sa che farà tanta panca Rugani.



Il 1 anno lo credo anch'io ma è talmente bravo che non faticherà ad imporsi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Giugno 2015)

Giocatore che mi fa impazzire,veramente bravissimo.
Bravo quasi quanto Paratici che lo ha pagato due spicci,ovviamente.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Giugno 2015)

Lo dico da ottobre: questo qui sarà il difensore del futuro ed è il giocatore che più invidierò alla Juve la prossima stagione insieme a Dybala.


----------



## Lollo interista (22 Giugno 2015)

Vederlo giocare è una fitta al cuore (pensando che è dei gobbi)


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (22 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Giocatore che mi fa impazzire,veramente bravissimo.
> Bravo quasi quanto Paratici che lo ha pagato due spicci,ovviamente.


Sono quelle figure, il Braida del Milan, che fanno le fortune delle società. Kaka a 8 e pogba a0 sono esempi lampanti


----------



## neversayconte (22 Giugno 2015)

E' il nuovo scirea. 
mi piace moltissimo, molto pulito negli interventi, sempre fair play. sa impostare il gioco.


----------



## juventino (22 Giugno 2015)

Lo voglio titolare l'anno prossimo, punto.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (25 Giugno 2015)

L'attacante da 30 gol(21 PL e 7 EL) ieri sera non l'ha mai vista
Ma da dove esce sto ragazzo?


----------



## neversayconte (30 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Giovane difensore di proprietà della Juve in forza all'Empoli (comproprietà). Alla sua prima stagione da professionista si è già imposto come titolare nella difesa dei toscani, secondi in Serie B, e in assoluto come uno dei migliori difensori del torneo cadetto. Il ragazzo, classe 94, ha colpi e personalità davvero importanti. Qualcuno di voi lo conosce?



Sono proprio innamorato calcisticamente di questo ragazzo. 
è lui il vero erede della grande tradizione italiana degli stopper. 
(questo è bravo anche ad impostare)


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sono proprio innamorato calcisticamente di questo ragazzo.
> è lui il vero erede della grande tradizione italiana degli stopper.
> (questo è bravo anche ad impostare)



Perfettamente d'accordo.

Che rabbia.


----------



## Mou (30 Giugno 2015)

Nessuno si rende conto che la Juventus oltre i vari Dybala, Mandzukic, Khedira avrà in rosa anche questo qui, che con Romagnoli è il futuro della Nazionale italiana.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Nessuno si rende conto che la Juventus oltre i vari Dybala, Mandzukic, Khedira avrà in rosa anche questo qui, che con Romagnoli è il futuro della Nazionale italiana.



Sono i soliti giornalai.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Giugno 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Nessuno si rende conto che la Juventus oltre i vari Dybala, Mandzukic, Khedira avrà in rosa anche questo qui, che con Romagnoli è il futuro della Nazionale italiana.


Il miglior colpo del calciomercato della Juve è l'aver preso Rugani IMHO.
Mi accodo a quanto scritto sopra dagli altri, null'altro da aggiungere.
Forse per il futuro della Nazionale abbiamo trovato un degno erede dei grandi difensori, ma non mettiamogli troppa pressione.
Facciamo parlare il campo, cosa già successa quest'anno con una stagione che rasenta la perfezione.


----------



## Sanchez (30 Giugno 2015)

Comunque bisogna mettere in preventivo che le partite ''brutte'' arriveranno anche per lui, anche per Romagnoli, faranno degli errori ed è normale. Fa parte del percorso di ogni calciatore

Vanno lasciati liberi anche di sbagliare


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Giugno 2015)

Forte forte, tra l'altro ho visto un servizio l'altro giorno in cui raccontavano che nonostante la notorietà che il ragazzo ha raggiunto è uno con la testa a posto, infatti mentre quelli della sua età si presentano agli allenamenti con macchinoni lussuosi lui gira ancora con la smart.

Può diventare uno dei migliori del suo ruolo, se continua cosi, lo spero perchè l'Italia ha disperato bisogno di gente di talento che manca ormai da troppo tempo


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Luglio 2015)

Credo ha il record di non essere mai amonito in tutta la stagione


----------



## davoreb (1 Luglio 2015)

Puo diventare fortissimo ma serve calma.... basta pensare a De Sciglio due anni fa.

Nesta è rimasto al top per 15 anni.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Questo qui è una roba clamorosa. Lo sto vedendo ora nella partita dell'under 21 contro la Serbia: non sbaglia mezzo intervento, dà sempre l'impressione di superiorità rispetto all'avversario, come razzo fanno a tenerlo in panchina a Torino?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Nessuno si rende conto che la Juventus oltre i vari Dybala, Mandzukic, Khedira avrà in rosa anche questo qui, che *con Romagnoli è il futuro della Nazionale italiana*.


Speriamo vengano su bene, potrebbero diventare due tra i centrali più forti del prossimo futuro.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Questo qui è una roba clamorosa. Lo sto vedendo ora nella partita dell'under 21 contro la Serbia: non sbaglia mezzo intervento, dà sempre l'impressione di superiorità rispetto all'avversario, come razzo fanno a tenerlo in panchina a Torino?


Infatti Allegri è folle per come sta gestendo Rugani.
E' un difensore STRAORDINARIO.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo vengano su bene, potrebbero diventare due tra i centrali più forti del prossimo futuro.



Magari.. 
Rugani l'ho seguito spesso l'anno scorso e già dava l'aria di poter diventare un gran giocatore, l'ho rivisto adesso con la Nazionale ed è impressionante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Novembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Magari..
> Rugani l'ho seguito spesso l'anno scorso e già dava l'aria di poter diventare un gran giocatore, l'ho rivisto adesso con la Nazionale ed è impressionante.


Condanno profondamente Allegri per le sue scelte, ok il blocco Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini ma perché non inserire periodicamente anche Rugani? Sia in una difesa a 2 con uno soltanto di quei tre, sia nella stessa difesa a 3 con due dei suddetti. Mah, incomprensibile, stavolta sul serio, perché le qualità del ragazzo sono fuori discussione.


----------



## mèuris (13 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Infatti Allegri è folle per come sta gestendo Rugani.
> E' un difensore STRAORDINARIO.



Rischia davvero che questo si rompa della situazione e che cerchi seriamente altri lidi. A me piace tantissimo. 



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo vengano su bene, potrebbero diventare due tra i centrali più forti del prossimo futuro.



Tra l'altro,si completano benissimo,secondo me. Uno un po' più veloce, più tecnico, come Romagnoli, uno forse un filo avanti come marcatore. Entrambi abbastanza completi,comunque.


----------



## kolao95 (13 Novembre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro,si completano benissimo,secondo me. Uno un po' più veloce, più tecnico, come Romagnoli, uno forse un filo avanti come marcatore. Entrambi abbastanza completi,comunque.


Più che altro io vedo Romagnoli come marcatore aggressivo, portato all'anticipo ma anche all'impostazione, e Rugani, che è leggermente più veloce e molto molto bravo nelle letture difensive (anche più del nostro Alessio), più in copertura. Comunque sì, sono assortiti bene davvero.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Novembre 2015)

mèuris ha scritto:


> Rischia davvero che questo si rompa della situazione e che cerchi seriamente altri lidi. A me piace tantissimo.


Come dico da quest'estate, io ci butterei la stessa cifra che abbiamo speso per Romagnoli. Avremmo la difesa a posto per dieci anni minimo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Infatti Allegri è folle per come sta gestendo Rugani.
> E' un difensore STRAORDINARIO.



non riesce a lasciare fuori i vari bonucci chiellini e barzagli quando c'è, non ha le palle, se mette rugani leva il posto a tutti e tre


----------



## juventino (13 Novembre 2015)

È una VERGOGNA che questo ragazzo debba marcire in panchina per far giocare Chiellini.


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Novembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> È una VERGOGNA che questo ragazzo debba marcire in panchina per far giocare Chiellini.



infatti, capisco barzagli che quando è in forma è un signor centrale, capisco bonucci che magari ti imposta l'azione dietro ma perchè non dargli una chance al posto di chiellini, non dico che deve giocare sempre ma intanto inizia a farlo giocare contro il frosinone contro l'empoli e poi vediamo se è all'altezza o no


----------



## Willy Wonka (14 Novembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come dico da quest'estate, io ci butterei la stessa cifra che abbiamo speso per Romagnoli. Avremmo la difesa a posto per dieci anni minimo.



come non quotarti.


----------



## Jino (14 Novembre 2015)

L'ho visto ieri sera in under, è bravo e si vede, incredibile come non riesca giocare mai, non dico titolare, ma almeno quando manca un titolare. Zero.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2016)

Su un noto forum della Juve i tifosi Gobbi lo stanno massacrando per la partita di ieri. Da futuro campione è passato a brocco per loro. Si si, insultatelo che noi Milanisti ce lo prendiamo molto volentieri uno come Rugani!


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Su un noto forum della Juve i tifosi Gobbi lo stanno massacrando per la partita di ieri. Da futuro campione è passato a brocco per loro. Si si, insultatelo che noi Milanisti ce lo prendiamo molto volentieri uno come Rugani!


che brutta razza i tifosi


----------



## kolao95 (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Su un noto forum della Juve i tifosi Gobbi lo stanno massacrando per la partita di ieri. Da futuro campione è passato a brocco per loro. Si si, insultatelo che noi Milanisti ce lo prendiamo molto volentieri uno come Rugani!



Questa gente che spara giudizi sui giocatori giovani dopo 2-3 partite ne capisce meno di zero.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

e c'era chi diceva che se lo facevano giocare di sicuro rubava il posto da titolare agli altri... eh già...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e c'era chi diceva che se lo facevano giocare di sicuro rubava il posto da titolare agli altri... eh già...


Eh già, perché è sufficiente la partita di ieri per dare un giudizio definitivo sul giocatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh già, perché è sufficiente la partita di ieri per dare un giudizio definitivo sul giocatore.



definitivo no, ma è palese che non è ancora pronto


----------



## juventino (3 Marzo 2016)

Ha bisogno di giocare più partite per prendere maggiore sicurezza, chi spara giudizi su di lui sbaglia. Ricordo che il primo Bonucci juventino era molto più una sciagura rispetto a Rugani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> definitivo no, ma è palese che non è ancora pronto


Ah, certamente non è pronto, però la partita di ieri non fa testo.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, certamente non è pronto, però la partita di ieri non fa testo.



fa testo come fanno testo le partite dei nostri quando sbagliano, è stato umiliato su tutta la linea


----------



## juventino (3 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fa testo come fanno testo le partite dei nostri quando sbagliano, è stato umiliato su tutta la linea



Non per giustificarlo, ma va detto che dalla metà del secondo tempo ha giocato costantemente coi crampi alle gambe oltre ad aver pagato la prova generale molto negativa della squadra.


----------



## mr.wolf (3 Marzo 2016)

(lo avevo postato nel topic di Romagnoli)

certo che massacrare un ragazzo che non gioca mai per una partita è veramente assurdo, Rugani ha fatto pena nella peggior Juve degli ultimi 5 anni dove quasi tutti erano in difficoltà, dopo 70 minuti era già cotto fisicamente e ha fatto un sacco di errori ma dargli del brocco mi sembra ingeneroso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fa testo come fanno testo le partite dei nostri quando sbagliano, è stato umiliato su tutta la linea


Un conto è dire che abbia giocato male, un conto è dire che sia scarso.


----------



## davoreb (3 Marzo 2016)

Ad oggi potrebbe essere un nuovo Bonucci (o Barzagli) oppure un nuovo Ranocchia o magari molto più difficile un nuovo Nesta.

Troppo presto per dare un giudizio definitivo, comunque quest'anno tutte le volte che l'ho visto giocare con la Juve l'ho visto in difficoltà.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2016)

Il ragazzo il talento c'è l'ha. E' stato sfortunato, questo è sicuro. Non ha il ritmo partita e ieri si è visto, questo è dovuto al fatto che ha giocato pochissimo fino ad adesso. Forse non è pronto, ma va comunque aspettato. Ieri l'Inter era determinata e giocare a San Siro non è mai facile per un giovane, soprattutto se la tua chance da titolare ti capita durante la peggior partita della tua squadra da 4 anni. Tra l'altro le partite si giocano in 11, si vince e si perde in 11. Non è che l'inter ha fatto 3 gol solo per demerito di Rugani. Mi pare che anche Neto, Bonucci e Lichsteiner non abbiano brillato. Idem Morata, Hernanes e Asamoha. Scaricare tutta la colpa su un ragazzino è indecoroso e di pessimo gusto. 
Lo stanno davvero massacrando i tifosi Juventini e non si fa cosi. E' proprio questo il modo perfetto per bruciarlo. C'è già gente che si lamenta del fatto che la Juve non l'abbia venduto in estate a 20/25mln  

Io faccio il tifo per Daniele e son sicuro che si riprenderà alla grande, perché il talento c'è e pure la testa da professionista serio.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Su un noto forum della Juve i tifosi Gobbi lo stanno massacrando per la partita di ieri. Da futuro campione è passato a brocco per loro. Si si, insultatelo che noi Milanisti ce lo prendiamo molto volentieri uno come Rugani!



Sarebbe da fare un'offerta buona oggi pomeriggio, magari ci cascherebbero.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2016)

Sempre detto che rispetto a Romagnoli è un gradino sotto


Però veramente ingiusto bollarlo per ieri sera


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Marzo 2016)

E' un ottimo talento. Il problema è che non gioca mai, quindi non può crescere facilmente se il campo lo vedo col binocolo. Io lo prenderei seduta stante.


----------



## Danielsan (3 Marzo 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Questa gente che spara giudizi sui giocatori giovani dopo 2-3 partite ne capisce meno di zero.





mr.wolf ha scritto:


> che brutta razza i tifosi





Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Su un noto forum della Juve i tifosi Gobbi lo stanno massacrando per la partita di ieri. Da futuro campione è passato a brocco per loro. Si si, insultatelo che noi Milanisti ce lo prendiamo molto volentieri uno come Rugani!



Partendo dal presupposto che probabilmente Rugani sia piu forte ed è stato pagato molto di più. Però la stessa massacrata l'ha ricevuta Ely dopo 2 partite contro Fiorentina all'esordio e Napoli a San Siro dove abbiamo fatto pena tutti e loro andavano ai 2000. Diciamo che tutto il mondo è paese su'.


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2016)

Ieri sera disastroso. Ma ragazzi, non gioca mai e ieri sera non è stato aiutato dall'andazzo di tutta la squadra.

Sapete chi mi ha ricordato ieri?

Criscito. Ricordo pure lui era molto promettente ma fece una partita (contro la Roma mi pare) disastrosa a dir poco e di fatto se ne andò al Genoa qualche mese dopo.


----------



## DannySa (3 Marzo 2016)

Per me faceva meglio ad andare da Sarri a gennaio che probabilmente perderà il neretto a fine stagione (perché si crede un top), si è messo ed è stato messo nelle condizioni di cannare totalmente una partita, ma ci sta tutto se la tua squadra è disastrosa sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Di fenomeni difensivi che non hanno mai cannato una partita prima di trovare una certa continuità non ce ne sono, in questo caso secondo me la Juve non lo ha tutelato a dovere e i tifosi lo stanno criticando ingiustamente perché ormai sono troppo ben abituati (un po' come a Madrid dove cacciano gli allenatori vincenti per prenderne di molto peggiori).
Alla Juve con i giovani italiani hanno lavorato benissimo quando c'era da venderli o accaparrarseli in tenera età, ma secondo me non sono così tanto convinti di volerci puntare tanto che Rugani trova pochissimo spazio e Berardi è voluto rimanere a Sassuolo tutti questi anni perché sapeva di "bruciarsi", hanno fretta di ripetersi ogni anno e questo è un problema quando devi inserire dei giovani italiani.


----------



## TheZio (3 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da fare un'offerta buona oggi pomeriggio, magari ci cascherebbero.



Beh Romagnoli-Rugani non mi dispiacerebbe


----------



## koti (3 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da fare un'offerta buona oggi pomeriggio, magari ci cascherebbero.


Il mercato non lo fanno i tifosi della juve purtroppo, i dirigenti mi sembrano un pochettino più svegli. Non ce lo venderebbero mai.


----------



## Marco23 (3 Marzo 2016)

Comunque doveva vedersela con perisic, non con sansone eh... critiche esagerate


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2016)

Lo prenderei al volo.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Comunque doveva vedersela con perisic, non con sansone eh... critiche esagerate



Infatti. Sansone è molto più forte di Perisic


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti. Sansone è molto più forte di Perisic


----------



## kolao95 (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti. Sansone è molto più forte di Perisic



.


----------



## Marco23 (3 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti. Sansone è molto più forte di Perisic



Vabbe'...stai scherzando


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (3 Marzo 2016)

Ieri sera mi ha ricordato il peggior Bonera


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Vabbe'...stai scherzando



Perisic è un cesso vomitevole. Ma tanto...


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Vabbe'...stai scherzando



No, sono serio. Fa pena. L'unica sua qualità è la corsa e la resistenza.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Infatti. Sansone è molto più forte di Perisic



molto più forte no ma anche a me no fa impazzire perisic però l altra sera ha fatto una gran partita


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> No, sono serio. Fa pena. L'unica sua qualità è la corsa e la resistenza.



fa sempre la stessa giocata, è veloce fa doppio passo e si allunga il pallone, non mi è mai piaciuto


----------



## LukeLike (4 Marzo 2016)

Aprite il Sansone vs Perisic


----------



## Andrea89 (4 Marzo 2016)

Ha giocato con il contagocce, normale fare pessime figure in questi casi.

Non conosco la situazione, ma credo che gli avrebbe fatto davvero bene andare a giocare altrove.


----------



## Marco23 (13 Marzo 2016)

Molto bene contro il Sassuolo


----------



## mandraghe (3 Aprile 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Tralasciando la boiata sui "cattedratici", è stato sufficiente che Rugani facesse una discreta partita contro il temibile Empoli, allo stadium, ed ecco che parte la fanfara.

Una roba che nemmeno Tuttosport si sarebbe azzardato a scrivere.

Eh ma nel giornale rosa non sono prevenuti


----------



## Schism75 (4 Aprile 2016)

L'ho visto sabato sera, devo dire che sinceramente a me piace molto, é di una pulizia incredibile. Molta più di Romagnoli. Vediamo come cresce nella Juventus. Purtroppo romagnoli paga anche l'essere in una squadra che non ha grandi maestri.


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> L'ho visto sabato sera, devo dire che sinceramente a me piace molto, é di una pulizia incredibile. Molta più di Romagnoli. Vediamo come cresce nella Juventus. Purtroppo romagnoli paga anche l'essere in una squadra che non ha grandi maestri.



Avrei fatto carte false per averlo... anche al costo di non prendere nessun centrocampista (tanto alla fine Bertolacci non e che ha cambiato nulla) per avere la coppia Romagnoli - Rugani.
Purtroppo l'ultima possibilita di prenderlo era a gennaio.
Ora che inizia a giocare non ci torna piu in panchina.


----------



## PrimeraEspadaStark (4 Aprile 2016)

http://49.media.tumblr.com/9a863cc463e9e3a9c1c1a0a0c5d307f7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo1_400.gif
http://45.media.tumblr.com/51d70066c4dcf623e15530aab312fcd7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo2_400.gif
http://45.media.tumblr.com/9e2b65c0ddabaf129d21e0acb96d48cc/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo3_400.gif
http://49.media.tumblr.com/fe1a3587310661372bd1f022f0a5744c/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo4_400.gif
http://45.media.tumblr.com/0b23f99aabdc4a72476eaf32f5650d39/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo5_400.gif
http://45.media.tumblr.com/872c579c9229da6b8d8572ac528db9f5/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo6_400.gif


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> http://49.media.tumblr.com/9a863cc463e9e3a9c1c1a0a0c5d307f7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo1_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/51d70066c4dcf623e15530aab312fcd7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo2_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/9e2b65c0ddabaf129d21e0acb96d48cc/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo3_400.gif
> http://49.media.tumblr.com/fe1a3587310661372bd1f022f0a5744c/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo4_400.gif
> ...



A me piace tanto Rugani, ma ste gif mi hanno fatto salire il nazismo.
Pure mia nonna in sedia a rotelle, senza una gamba, un polmone ed un braccio riusciva a fare quelle cose.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> http://49.media.tumblr.com/9a863cc463e9e3a9c1c1a0a0c5d307f7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo1_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/51d70066c4dcf623e15530aab312fcd7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo2_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/9e2b65c0ddabaf129d21e0acb96d48cc/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo3_400.gif
> http://49.media.tumblr.com/fe1a3587310661372bd1f022f0a5744c/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo4_400.gif
> ...



a che ci sei perchè non mi posti anche il video prima che si siede nel cesso e inizia a depositare le feci 
a me piace rugani ma anche bonera sembrerebbe un fenomeno con queste cose qua..


----------



## Hammer (5 Aprile 2016)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> http://49.media.tumblr.com/9a863cc463e9e3a9c1c1a0a0c5d307f7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo1_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/51d70066c4dcf623e15530aab312fcd7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo2_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/9e2b65c0ddabaf129d21e0acb96d48cc/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo3_400.gif
> http://49.media.tumblr.com/fe1a3587310661372bd1f022f0a5744c/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo4_400.gif
> ...



Che bravo, sa pure sbattere la palla contro gli avversari in vicinanza della linea laterale. Non l'ho mai visto fare


----------



## DannySa (5 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a che ci sei perchè non mi posti anche il video prima che si siede nel cesso e inizia a depositare le feci
> a me piace rugani ma anche bonera sembrerebbe un fenomeno con queste cose qua..



Già, ma a quel punto mi aspetterei al posto delle feci delle monete da 2€.
Non servono a niente 'ste gif, su.


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> A me piace tanto Rugani, ma ste gif mi hanno fatto salire il nazismo.
> Pure mia nonna in sedia a rotelle, senza una gamba, un polmone ed un braccio riusciva a fare quelle cose.



anche bonera ci riuscirebbe figuriamoci tua nonna


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Invece fanno capire la pulizia negli interventi. Che poi è sia il minimo per chi gioca in una big è un altro discorso...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Invece fanno capire la pulizia negli interventi. Che poi è sia il minimo per chi gioca in una big è un altro discorso...



la terza gif è l'unica decente si libera di un uomo che lo pressa, ma gli altri interventi sono ridicoli, quale pulizia negli interventi, spazza il pallone più volte sul corpo degli attaccanti avversari, siamo seri su..


----------



## TheZio (5 Aprile 2016)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> http://49.media.tumblr.com/9a863cc463e9e3a9c1c1a0a0c5d307f7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo1_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/51d70066c4dcf623e15530aab312fcd7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo2_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/9e2b65c0ddabaf129d21e0acb96d48cc/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo3_400.gif
> http://49.media.tumblr.com/fe1a3587310661372bd1f022f0a5744c/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo4_400.gif
> ...



Non hai la gif del rigore di inter-juve?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la terza gif è l'unica decente si libera di un uomo che lo pressa, ma gli altri interventi sono ridicoli, quale pulizia negli interventi, spazza il pallone più volte sul corpo degli attaccanti avversari, siamo seri su..



Ce ne sono due o tre in cui esce palla al piede. Poi vabbè, era anche contro l'empoli...


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono due o tre in cui esce palla al piede. Poi vabbè, era anche contro l'empoli...



vogliamo guardarle a una a una, la prima è un anticipo, nella seconda si gira su se stesso, la terza è quella che ti dicevo, la quarta e la quinta spazza via il pallone per altro nemmeno cosi bene e l'ultima devia un cross in angolo..se poi vogliamo dire che sono interventi alla baresi e beckenbauer diciamolo pure


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vogliamo guardarle a una a una, la prima è un anticipo, nella seconda si gira su se stesso, la terza è quella che ti dicevo, la quarta e la quinta spazza via il pallone per altro nemmeno cosi bene e l'ultima devia un cross in angolo..se poi vogliamo dire che sono interventi alla baresi e beckenbauer diciamolo pure



Già è un miracolo che me le sono viste una volta, per rivederle mi devi pagare.


----------



## Shevchenko (5 Aprile 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vogliamo guardarle a una a una, la prima è un anticipo, nella seconda si gira su se stesso, la terza è quella che ti dicevo, la quarta e la quinta spazza via il pallone per altro nemmeno cosi bene e l'ultima devia un cross in angolo..se poi vogliamo dire che sono interventi alla baresi e beckenbauer diciamolo pure



Quoto


----------



## LukeLike (6 Aprile 2016)

PrimeraEspadaStark ha scritto:


> http://49.media.tumblr.com/9a863cc463e9e3a9c1c1a0a0c5d307f7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo1_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/51d70066c4dcf623e15530aab312fcd7/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo2_400.gif
> http://45.media.tumblr.com/9e2b65c0ddabaf129d21e0acb96d48cc/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo3_400.gif
> http://49.media.tumblr.com/fe1a3587310661372bd1f022f0a5744c/tumblr_o52ad003Ql1r30r4xo4_400.gif
> ...



Nooooo, non mi dire che sa anche battere le rimesse laterali?!


----------

